# Kb3000850



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

When I logged-in to my personal computer this morning there was a Microsoft W8.1 update marked as "Important" with the KB reference KB3000850.

Clicking on "More information" takes me to Microsoft which informs me that this update is "*November 2014 update rollup for Windows RT 8.1, Windows 8.1, and Windows Server 2012 R2*".

Huh... how is that then... 

I checked outside - things still look the same, and my lovely wife still looks lovely - yes, even in the morning - so any theories about me having taken a step backwards to a previous timeframe are probably incorrect - although Einstein's Special Theory does not prohibit time travel.... so I am wondering.

However, if anyone has a more reasonable explanation (as to how it has taken 5 months for an update to arrive) than Time Travel I would be very pleased to hear it.

T.


----------



## jcokey (Mar 3, 2015)

Monthly updates are often sent out first as optional and Microsoft keeps tabs on any issues that pop up. The optional updates are then switched to Important after things look okay.


This update is a large one, so I expect they took extra time in reviewing how it went for those who installed it manually before flipping the switch.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

OK..... then next question - Did anyone else receive KB3000850 in their update basket today..? .... or is it just me in my little corner of the Universe, that appears to be running 5 months behind the rest of the stellar ensemble..?

T.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Need some advice from my learned colleagues on this Forum.

Is it "safe" (or even necessary) to install KB3000850, 5 months after its release..? This is my personal PC on which I do most of my work and I really don't want to screw-it-up. 

This is the first time in 20 years of working with Windows that I have seen an "Important" update arrive 5 months after its release date. Something doesn't seem quite right here.... 

Advice would be appreciated.

T.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Many people had problems after installing this update back in November 2014 mostly due to a conflict with Avast that supposedly (and I stress supposedly) has been corrected but no one can say whether it's safe or not as all systems are different and potential conflicts may exist with certain software or hardware. As a result of the problems back in November many decided not to install it but now it appears it's cropped up again.

They do seem to have upgraded it from Optional to Important but from what I've read it seems that it's not really necessary (although I have to say that I don't know that for sure).

To start with, the update actually installs three other updates:

KB3016437
KB3003057
KB3014442

and there is a pre-requisite that you must have this update installed before proceed to install KB3000850:

KB2919355

I would start by looking at all of what these updates fix and see if it's worthwhile:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/3000850#fixed_issues

I installed it back in November with no issues but I'm not using Avast.

So, from what I've read if something does go wrong you can uninstall the update (provided the system boots) but a simple system restore may not work properly as something gets corrupted there as well.

All of this to say that if you do decide to go ahead with it I think the best and safest method would be to uninstall Avast through Programs and Features and then run their removal tool a couple of times, rebooting after each and then use imaging software and create the necessary rescue boot media so that the system could be restored to an image taken before the update attempt in a matter of minutes should it go haywire.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Cookiegal, that is great info.... thanks for that... :up: :up:

I will carefully review all of those KB's and will also wait for 10 days to see what gremlins (if any) are reported by others.

It would have been really nice of the folk from Redmond if they had made an effort to explain why KB3000850 was being reissued as "Important" and what they had fixed since November. But when a user clicks on "More information" they are linked to a webpage that was last updated in......... well, yes, you've guessed it.... November...

FYI... on my personal computers I don't use Avast. I do have clients who do, and that is the reason that I don't. Avast has a good track record when it comes to detection and cleanup, but there have been a number of issues with respect to clashes with the OS. Some time ago (I think it was last year) an Avast product update made XP computers BSOD - and there was no fix for it. So users who did not have their original install media or a system image were "dead". Not very clever.

T.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I am marking this Thread as "Solved" for now.

If after 10 days no issues are reported, on TSG or elsewhere, with KB3000850 then I will install the update (which is for all practical purposes a Service Pack) and will report back in a new Thread.

Thanks again

T.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It would be nice if you updated this thread about how the update went as well as others who are following this thread may be wondering whether or not they should try it too.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Cookiegal said:


> It would be nice if you updated this thread about how the update went as well as others who are following this thread may be wondering whether or not they should try it too.


Good idea. Will do at or around the 15th.

T.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

:up:


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

KB3000850, the notorious "Recommended" November Roll-up, which was withdrawn by Microsoft and then reissued on March 03 as an "Important" update has mysteriously disappeared from Updates.

Is this thing jinxed or what.... 

T.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

KB3000850, which disappeared from Windows Updates on March 19 has reappeared... 

Installed the update on my personal PC this morning. So far, no problems to report, so it would seem that MS might have at last resolved the issues with this update.

T.


----------



## tdski2169 (Mar 30, 2015)

Every time I install this update (KB3000850), my PC won't boot (error C0x190003). I turned off automatic updates and will just avoid it for now.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

tdski2169 said:


> Every time I install this update (KB3000850), my PC won't boot (error C0x190003). I turned off automatic updates and will just avoid it for now.


Welcome to the TSG Forums.... 

Are you sure that you have that error number correct...? Something looks wrong with that number, could you please check.

Thanks.

T.


----------



## tdski2169 (Mar 30, 2015)

you're correct... I believe the error is: Fatal error C0190003 applying update operation x of y... it then gives a file name. But that seems to change each time.


----------



## pfc57 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi, got to this site/thread searching for help on this particular windows update.
A bit of background, I have 2 8.1 computers, an XPS 2720 Dell (1 yr old) and a Surface Pro 3 (4 mths old).
Neither have an issue with this kb but I help a friend with an identical 2720, only
difference is she has Avast free av and uses IE 11, I use Spybot and Chrome. Hers has kb3000850 issues.
Specifically, kb3000550 and 8 other updates get automatically applied but on
completion all updates are undone (without any err codes) and show up again 
again as updates to be applied. After 3 attempts I've disabled Avast activated Windows Defender and
waiting. 
My xps was not updated with kb3000850 until Mar 4 2015, the sp3 only got it Apr 22 2015, yes 2 days ago.

Should I stop this update from trying to apply or hope it eventually finishes?
Should I attempt to selectively apply the other 8 updates?
Is anyone else still living this nightmare?


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

pfc57 said:


> Is anyone else still living this nightmare?


Yes and I hid the update. Made 4 attempts , all failed. Just checked for updates. Had 1 for Defender, The 'monster' came back under hidden updates. And it will stay there. See no reason to try a 5th time.

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1146093-ok-hide.html


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Paul, try the following on your friend's computer...

1. Login as an Administrator
2. Uninstall Avast
3. Make sure that Avast is completely uninstalled
4. Logout
5. Shutdown completely
6. Start
7. Login as an Administrator
8. Run Windows Update

If the updates install then.....

9. Restart when prompted by Windows Update
10. Login as an Administrator
11. Run Windows Update again to make sure that all updates have downloaded and installed

If all updates are OK then...

12. Reinstall Avast
13. Restart

Let us know the result.

T.


----------



## pfc57 (Apr 24, 2015)

thanks, I'll schedule a session with her for tomorrow


----------



## pfc57 (Apr 24, 2015)

joe957 said:


> Yes and I hid the update. Made 4 attempts , all failed. Just checked for updates. Had 1 for Defender, The 'monster' came back under hidden updates. And it will stay there. See no reason to try a 5th time.


thanks Joe, did/do you have Avast installed?


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

No Avast for me. I use Windows Defender.


----------



## pfc57 (Apr 24, 2015)

good morning.
started remote session with friend this morning and all 9 updates including 3000850 installed and stayed installed.
I did not have to uninstall Avast but will leave it disabled until the next couple of windows updates are done.

I consider my problems with this update are closed. 
Thank you


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Paul, thanks for the feedback. Could you please mark this Thread as "Solved".

Thanks

T.


----------



## pfc57 (Apr 24, 2015)

Tabvla said:


> Paul, thanks for the feedback. Could you please mark this Thread as "Solved".
> 
> Thanks
> 
> T.


it's solved for me but I didn't start the thread.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

pfc57 said:


> it's solved for me but I didn't start the thread.


Oops.....  ...... probably should have gone to bed earlier last night.... Thanks for that..

T.


----------



## pfc57 (Apr 24, 2015)

well my friend tells me they have come back, after two restarts and nothing, they are back.

I will retry the updates after I completely remove Avast and report back.
I will selectively apply them saving kb3000850 for last.

sorry for my premature enthusiasm


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Paul, thanks for the update. Thread status has been returned to "Unsolved".

Let us know the outcome after your remove Avast.

T.


----------



## pfc57 (Apr 24, 2015)

I uninstalled Avast free av
changed windows update to download only
hid update kb3000850
applied other 8 updates one at a time and all installed without a pending restart

I will respond back in a couple of days OR asap if problems re-occur


----------



## carrbrpoa (Apr 28, 2015)

KB3014442, KB3003057 and *KB3000850 *(which are being installed together) don't work on my Windows 8.1. It just gives me a black screen with available mouse cursor after logon. Luckily, I can use CTRL+SHIFT+ESC to give me access to those updates' uninstall.
I don't use Avast or Defender, my antivirus software is AVG Free.


----------



## pfc57 (Apr 24, 2015)

try 4442 and 3057 one at a time, restart and if ok don't install 850


----------



## carrbrpoa (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks, I'll try it soon and post the results.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> This is my personal PC on which I do most of my work and I really don't want to screw-it-up.


Why not just make an image of your system drive? Use acronis, clonezilla or whatever imaging program you want. If the update causes a problem, restore the image and you are right back to where you were before the update.

In any case, having a current backup of the system drive, data files, docs, etc is imperative [If you value your work/data]


----------



## pfc57 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm back after a couple of days of "no further problems", unfortunately I can't
get back to my problem computer for a couple of days.

all updates except kb3000850 (hid) have been applied and new updates are not causing any problems.

while several of us have added our problem to this thread, we should allow the thread starter to mark
the thread as 'Solved' since he has installed kb3000850. There are many flavours to this problem.

If I have more problems I will open a new thread.

Thank you for your help.


----------

